# Yeah, I'm thinkin' we're Back! #186



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We make our triumphant return and try to lighten the mood of the COVID 19 pandemic. Trust us it's not all doom and gloom. We even talk about milk and bananas!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-03-23T19_14_21-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seriously? We're back? Already? How'd that happen?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

*yay!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> *yay!!!!!!!!!!!*


Don't expect too much. It's been a while.

Come to think of it, nothing changed.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Don't expect too much. It's been a while.
> 
> Come to think of it, nothing changed.


Oh I never do. Just so sick of all the stupid late-nite talk and... oops. 
Never mind. :vs_wave: Just glad you're back!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@fangfarrier better be happy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow! I never knew you guys left.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I wondered where you were. Glad you're back!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> @fangfarrier better be happy.


It's the best thing that's happened this month!
Thanks guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

We should all be on Flexeril right now would make this shit a lot more fun especially mixed with alcohol!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys are back? One could ask were you ever gone? But maybe, the question should be were you ever here to begin with? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Yea! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I see your Apple ITunes rating is 5 stars!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sort of like this?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Sort of like this?


That's Sas' demeanor. I'm a lovable little fuzzball.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Denton - I'm listening right now!
_***** virus? lol_


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> That's Sas' demeanor. I'm a lovable little fuzzball.


Actual picture of @Denton & @Sas making a podcast










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> @Denton - I'm listening right now!
> _***** virus? lol_


In keeping with my anti-PC position.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> In keeping with my anti-PC position.


Hey! That was pretty good for so long gone.
Y'all loosened up nice about 20 min in, had me laughing; great to have you back.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Listened this morning. Glad your back.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> We should all be on Flexeril right now would make this shit a lot more fun especially mixed with alcohol!


Norcos better.

Flexeral is just to control muscle spasms. Norco/vicodin for pain.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Wow! I never knew you guys left.


Like we always say, you get what you pay for.



MountainGirl said:


> @Denton - I'm listening right now!
> _***** virus? lol_


Uh, it is known as the Wang Chung virus now thank you very much.



fangfarrier said:


> Actual picture of @Denton & @Sas making a podcast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Everyone bitches and complains we aren't doing shows and then we do one and we only get 35 listens? C'mon now, tell a friend.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Everyone bitches and complains we aren't doing shows and then we do one and we only get 35 listens? C'mon now, tell a friend.


How are you measuring those listens?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Are you guys still on the Tube? I looked the other day and couldn't find you. I will be out and about today so I will give you a listen on the podcast while running over China bug infested zombies with my truck. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> How are you measuring those listens?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With my brilliant intellect.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Are you guys still on the Tube? I looked the other day and couldn't find you. I will be out and about today so I will give you a listen on the podcast while running over China bug infested zombies with my truck. :tango_face_grin:


Yep, still there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> With my brilliant intellect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Is see the flaw.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Is see the flaw.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I look at YT hits and Podomatic hits.

Don't know how to look at Itunes hits.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Everyone bitches and complains we aren't doing shows and then we do one and we only get 35 listens? C'mon now, tell a friend.


Did you factor in @Denton listening to it 31 times?
You doing the same modelling as the gov?
There may be thousands of us who've heard your briefings...thousands, I tell ya!!
Now go wash your hands.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Did you factor in @Denton listening to it 31 times?
> You doing the same modelling as the gov?
> There may be thousands of us who've heard your briefings...thousands, I tell ya!!
> Now go wash your hands.
> :tango_face_grin:


Denton doesn't listen to it. Denton doesn't like his voice.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Denton doesn't listen to it. Denton doesn't like his voice.


Mountain Girl does. Listens to it at night. Puts her right to sleep....zzzzzz


----------

